# Lincoln welder auxiliary transformer.



## Sparkee (Sep 22, 2009)

Customer asked me to hook up a 110 volt receptacle on his welder so he could run water cooling while welding. I hooked it up to the aux transformer like it said on the print (basically the same wires as the fan), tested it, had 120 volts, ran a drill motor to test it and it worked fine. Well a few days later he ran his water and tried to weld and it smoked the auxiliary transformer. After checking with Lincoln it turns out that if your machine did not come with the outlet already installed on the machine then the existing transformer is too small for the extra load (xformer is painted so could not check wattage). Lincoln no longer supports this welder so does anyone know where I could buy this transformer? The part # is M14878-7/8809-7. Or can someone tell me the KVA rating so I could buy a equivalent? Any help would greatly appreciated.


----------

